# Car Been Keyed after some advice from paint experts



## detailSwirl (Apr 26, 2020)

Right guys long time lurker of this board need some advice/help.

Some little bugger decided keying my pride an joy would be a nice thing to do. Its an old Civic Type R so soft paint. Had a quote to get it sorted £400 currently saving for a mortgage so that will have to wait till later in the year.

For now I need to cover it up a bit as it kills me everytime I walk to/past the car, now I know its going to look rubbish doing a touch up job, but in sections its gone down to the body so I need to stick some paint on to protect it for now and make it a wee bit less of an eye sore from 500ft :d

Ive looked at a few products chipex, genuine touch up paint kit from Honda. But as I have no expereince with this before. Im wondering if anyone can help me out with the best thing to do.

*As you can see its quite deep in places *- Just wondering what everyone else would do to hide it for now and what product to use.

*Cant get these to embed*


http://imgur.com/BZZIOss




http://imgur.com/aBr0kTT


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Evil little dirtbag, best way would be to get a roll of 3M blue fineline tape and after fully cleaning the area on the panel run the masking tape as CLOSE to each side of the scratch, then use a good quality brush and colour the scratch, once fully dry in a few hours do the same with some clear coat making sure the clear is slightly proud, once you peel the tape off you can GENTLY wet sand with 1500 grit then 2500 grit to flat it all off then machine polish, done well you will hardly see it, cheap fix that will last.
Did this on a pals wife Nissan and its hard to see it unless you know its there.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Little bast.... At these times its always good to reflect on the Pulp Fiction approach... (no kids please)


----------



## detailSwirl (Apr 26, 2020)

bellguy said:


> Evil little dirtbag, best way would be to get a roll of 3M blue fineline tape and after fully cleaning the area on the panel run the masking tape as CLOSE to each side of the scratch, then use a good quality brush and colour the scratch, once fully dry in a few hours do the same with some clear coat making sure the clear is slightly proud, once you peel the tape off you can GENTLY wet sand with 1500 grit then 2500 grit to flat it all off then machine polish, done well you will hardly see it, cheap fix that will last.
> Did this on a pals wife Nissan and its hard to see it unless you know its there.


This is kinda the approach I was thinking of taking the Mrs is a dab hand with a paint Brush and Im sure she could mask it off pretty well as she loves to do a bit of crafting.

What you recon buy genuine paint kit from the dealer and a liquid clear coat, or go with an off the shelf kit like chipex?


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

detailSwirl said:


> This is kinda the approach I was thinking of taking the Mrs is a dab hand with a paint Brush and Im sure she could mask it off pretty well as she loves to do a bit of crafting.
> 
> What you recon buy genuine paint kit from the dealer and a liquid clear coat, or go with an off the shelf kit like chipex?


For what you are doing just get a genuine touch up kit from dealer but use a QUALITY fine paint brush and not the rubbish thing stuck in the lid lol


----------



## detailSwirl (Apr 26, 2020)

bellguy said:


> For what you are doing just get a genuine touch up kit from dealer but use a QUALITY fine paint brush and not the rubbish thing stuck in the lid lol


What do you recommend as a clear coat mate? Never done anything like this before. So if I could get something decent to give myself half a chance at not making this complete dog poo.


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

The colour kits from dealer's normally come with a small tinny of clear, if I use that I thin it down slightly other than that you are into a 1/2 litre of 2 pack clear and a 1/2 litre of 2K thinners, way way too much for your needs.

Tip for you with the clear, stand it in a cup of hot water for 2 to 3 mins before using as the heat thins it down making application easier and smoother as it flows out much better.
In the 30 plus years I have painted I have seen some great fixes like this very well done by folks who never painted in their lives, take your time and you should get a good job done.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Honestly if you're unsure just speak to a local smart repair company, explain you want it touching in.

I only charge folks in Norfolk for the matarials for this kind of thing.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought the way these days was the paint and clear coat mixed together ?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

detailSwirl said:


>


Here you go buddy.


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

GSD said:


> I thought the way these days was the paint and clear coat mixed together ?


Not at all, manufacturers never do it that way 
Some indi paint shops sometimes do it but not the correct way to paint, primer then base colours and finally the clear, or if 3 stage then primer, base colour then pearl layer and finally clear


----------

